# LDR a 0 logico



## ocierD (May 14, 2006)

hola, soy fernando, quisiera que me ayudaran a saber como pasar un LDR a 0, ya que hare una banda transportadora, la cual contara hasta 8 cajas, al llegar a la octava abrira otra banda, por la cual circulara cierta caja, lo que da el bit de entrada es un la interrupcion de el laser al LDR, ya uqe las cajas pasan por en medio, pero el problema aqui, es que la luz "natural", hace a que no pase de "1" logico a "0" logico, solo disminuye .5 volts, podrian decirme que hacer para que seaun cero logico, poner alguna resistencia,o algo asi. porfavor, muchas gracias


----------



## MaMu (May 14, 2006)

Con una R a VCC para hacer Pull Up (1) 
o bien
con una R a GND para hacer Pull Down (0)

Saludos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 15, 2006)

lo ideal seria modular el laser com pulsos
El receptor un filtro pasa banda en la frecuencia deseada y finalmente un  comparador.

una sugerencia y eres un poco cacharero.

Busca una tele/video vieja que llebe mando dentro encontraras el sensor que lo lleba todo incorporador fotodiodo/amplificador/triguer
Segun lo vieja que sea encontraras una cajita metalica con tres pines a saber masa 5V y salida.
para sber qual es cual mira si hay un concensador electrolitico (suele esta muy cera) te indicara la masa y los 5V

Luego con un 555 un simple monoestraple que genere pulsos a 32K-40KHz.


----------



## skan (Jun 14, 2006)

tengo exactamente el mismo problema...utilizo sensores por infrarrojos.. EL TSOP1730 como receptro y los TSUS4300 como emisores (con su circuito auxiliar a 30khz),, y estos permanecen a nivel alto...al pasar la mano se observa una pequeña varicion de la tension, pero insignificante par ser detectada por un pic...

alguna alludita¿


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 14, 2006)

skan dijo:
			
		

> tengo exactamente el mismo problema...utilizo sensores por infrarrojos.. EL TSOP1730 como receptro y los TSUS4300 como emisores (con su circuito auxiliar a 30khz),, y estos permanecen a nivel alto...al pasar la mano se observa una pequeña varicion de la tension, pero insignificante par ser detectada por un pic...
> 
> alguna alludita¿



Hágalo como le he dico en el otro post.

fototransistor con emisor  a tierra y colector colector  auna resistencia pull up, mientras no haya nada infefiriendo el haz de luz, en el pic habrá un 0, pues el fototransistro esta saturado por la luz IR, al interrumpirse el transistor se va a corte y llega un 1 al pic.

Agreguele al receptor/emisr unos conos, yo he utilizado de esos que sirven de base a los globos, ello para que la lúz se enfoque.

Saludos


----------



## Alejandro florez (Mar 10, 2010)

pues bien yo tambien tengo una inquietud que sensor me serviria para que me reconociera el temaño de las cajas , es decir que cuando pase a una banda transportadora una caja grande  ponga un 1 logico y si es pequeña 0 logico


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 10, 2010)

Con un monoestable, cuando la caja entra lo disparás , cuando sale comparás con la salida del monoestable.

El tamaño de la caja se regula con el T del mono.


----------



## saiwor (Mar 10, 2010)

poner dos LDR's o dos infrarrojos pre ajustarlos alsa cajas pequeñas o grades.


----------



## Alejandro florez (Mar 16, 2010)

ok de verdad que muchas gracias..


----------

